# call sequence



## troutmanal (Feb 16, 2013)

New to this and just wondering how some of the experienced hunters work their calls, also do the coyotes howl much in winter I hear them in summer with bedroom window open...got an icotec gc300 seems to work alright for an ecaller, will have to see how well this varmit hunting goes before making much investment...thanks for any advice


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I think if you do a bit of browsing through some of the forums you'll find all kinds of different sequences that will work. As mating season is in full swing, a bit howling and female calls might work. Read a little and you'll see what some of the members are doing!!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

IcoTec GC300 seems to be a great caller....The sounds come from Wildlife Technologies--possibly the best quality sounds on the market..

I have a FB friend that raves about his...He was the 2008 World Calling champion..He must know what he's talking about...

I was thinking about getting one as a backup & selling my extra Spitfire..

I'd concentrate on yote vocals this time of year... :teeth:


----------

